# NT's and booze



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Every NT I know loves to drink. Why do you love to drink so much? One would think NF's would love to drink instead...due to their hunger for different feelings. Does drinking help you get in touch with your F?


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't _love_ to drink, but I do drink quite often because I'm in university - still don't get drunk nearly as often as my friends do though.

I become quite extroverted when I've had a few drinks. It's good. :happy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I never drink ever. Everyone on the forum will tell you that.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Mmmm....yea. I'm in a university too. I drink coffee, coke, and milk.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Mmmm....yea. I'm in a university too. I drink coffee, coke, and milk.


You're not in a university in a country seriously infamous for youth binge drinking. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really drink much alcohol except on occasional Saturdays and when I do, I like to drink quite a bit of it - enough to make me silly drunk but not enough to make me too drunk.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

If I do go drinking I tend to go out of my way to take full advantage of the situation. N^G/Scipio will vouch for that.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

At first, I didn't drink at all, but then I tried it and then I got drunk every weekend and now I've grown bored of it and have stopped drinking again.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, I don't drink much. I have alcohol with dinner usually a couple of times a week (always at least once for religious reasons). Sometimes I'll go to the bar (not as often since I'm so poor), but I usually don't have more than one, maybe two, over peanuts to have a good time with friends. Also, sometimes I'll have a scotch of whiskey as a nightcap if I'm in the mood


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I like drinking [hard liquor / cocktails] and getting a buzz.

I'm responsible about it, but the basic gist is that it eases up my Thinking function and the need to be so damnably rational all the time. I'm a "happy drunk," I have a lot of fun, my imagination bounces all over, and I become very social... and sometimes that's a relief from the excruciating T sense which is always telling me what is most efficient, most rational, and how I should act if I want to be "most logical."

The cool thing simply as I get older is that I get more socially adept, so the drinking isn't that big a deal either way, even if it's fun. I don't need it in order to have a good time.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I've gotten wasted on occasion. I was responsible about it. Going back to the original question before all this good little good two shoes I don't drink crap stated coming along...
No I start to be a very happy drunk... A very honest drunk...Emotional? not really.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont usually drink, its two weeks since I last had alcohol and that was at a family party and I had 5 glasses of wine during the whole day which was 10 hours so not much of a drinker.

I did drink a lot more when I was younger, but Ive only been so drunk i couldnt remember how I got home once or twice. It depends on my mood how much I drink and who Im with. I think its okay to sometimes let loose and get wasted because of that hunger for excitement thats within my character but generally I like to stay in control of my senses.

Just last night I gave up an opportunity to go drinking, but that was probably because Im so anti-social


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

For me, its an occassional cocktail. Its so civlilized .. Sitting with some friends with a martini or 2 at the most and talking. And it does help with the thinking. A little alcohol brings out the creativity and new ideas.


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

My mom asked me a few days ago why I drink (not judging at all, I have close relationship with her and she's INTP), and I couldn't really come up with a straight answer. It's not really to become social or more daring, I don't need to. But maybe being drunk is an excuse for being very social and unafraid and stuff. In other words, being drunk makes it socially acceptable to be me. And I drink a lot.

I think it matters a lot where you're from. High extroversion is not as highly valued in Sweden as I think it is in other parts of the world and alchohol increases everyones extroversion. For this reason, extroverts in sweden drink a lot and use alchohol as an excuse for being very extroverted, while in other parts of the world, it might be that introverts drink a lot to become more extroverted.

Just a theory.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

EEEEEVVVEERRYYOOOONNEEEEEEE LIIIIIKKKEEESSSSSS TO DRRIIIIIINNNNNKKKKKK.

It's not just NT's. 

I'm the only NT I know in my life who drinks loads. But I don't know too many other NT's.

NF's love booze >.< 

Ever been to a bar?

Or a club?

Or....a dorm?

Or...a city at night time?

*shrugs*

Liquor is the one of the only industries that hasn't been touched by the shitty economy.

Can't blame that all on the NT's....


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

haha I didn't mean to say ONLY NT's drink.....but I do see your point. I guess NT's seem to enjoy it more? This is totally a subjective observation of mine.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> EEEEEVVVEERRYYOOOONNEEEEEEE LIIIIIKKKEEESSSSSS TO DRRIIIIIINNNNNKKKKKK.


I respectfully disagree. I don't much care for being drunk; it feels frighteningly close to being dehydrated, another state I don't terribly enjoy. I like the way my brain functions when I'm sober and in good condition (i.e., not tired, dehydrated, or malnourished). Any significant deviation from that – like being intoxicated – is something I generally regard as cause for concern.

Plus, I have yet to find more than three alcoholic drinks that taste better than my nonalcoholic options.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

thehigher said:


> haha I didn't mean to say ONLY NT's drink.....but I do see your point. I guess NT's seem to enjoy it more? This is totally a subjective observation of mine.


Nah if anything I've noticed NF's enjoying it more. NT's more often have the opinion of this fella bellow this:



Jrquinlisk said:


> I respectfully disagree. I don't much care for being drunk; it feels frighteningly close to being dehydrated, another state I don't terribly enjoy. I like the way my brain functions when I'm sober and in good condition (i.e., not tired, dehydrated, or malnourished). Any significant deviation from that – like being intoxicated – is something I generally regard as cause for concern.
> 
> Plus, I have yet to find more than three alcoholic drinks that taste better than my nonalcoholic options.


No one drinks cuz it tastes good. It tastes like shit. 

I LOVE the way my brain functions sober.

But shit dude, it's incredibly fun AND healthy to take yourself out of your comfort zone sometimes and let loose >.<

Also, if you're feeling that sick when you drink....you're probably doing it wrong >.< Sounds pretty shitty, yo.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Nah if anything I've noticed NF's enjoying it more. NT's more often have the opinion of this fella bellow this:


So glad I could be such a demonstrative example. :tongue:



Kevinaswell said:


> No one drinks cuz it tastes good. It tastes like shit.
> 
> I LOVE the way my brain functions sober.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're probably right. I've been known to enjoy a Guinness every now and then, but I don't generally drink much more. The one time I did was not really that entertaining.

Don't think I really care enough to try more, though. Alcohol bores me.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm an INFJ/INTJ mix. I like wine and certain types of liquor but I don't get drunk much, if at all. I know my limit and often stop before I reach it. I don't like being sick and hungover the next morning. I also don't like the possibility that I might get taken advantage of (physically) or that I'd make a mess all over a friend's home during a house party.

That said, I still get drunk once in a long while. That's when I get really upset and need to knock myself out. My head is buzzing all the time and I can't shut down confusing and hurtful thoughts on command when I get emotional. Alcohol puts me to sleep and I wake up more clear-headed (if not more clear- hearted) the next morning. Thankfully, I don't allow too many things to get to me. Otherwise I'd be a raving alcoholic by now :laughing:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Every NT I know loves to drink. Why do you love to drink so much? One would think NF's would love to drink instead...due to their hunger for different feelings. Does drinking help you get in touch with your F?


if i drink enough and im in a good mood i become a pimp.. if i drink too much i become a quiet loner saying stupid shit. I mainly drink to become a pimp... but sometimes i overdo it


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't like to drink. I guess I'm the only one, but I don't really care. I tried drinking and I didn't think it was fun. So not all NTs like to drink.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

I enjoy the Sauce although i sometimes blackout its like my brain stops recording im totally cool and most people dont know i drunk till i say something to off the wall tehee. or i get just super shitfaced and just become very silly center of attention laugh riot. 2 weekends ago i may have gone to far we were sitting around a bonfire i got mega trashed and blew a huge fire ball out of my mouth with gasoline. dumb ass, but fuck it i had a blast (i said buttfuck hahaha)haha dumbassbuttfuck in one sentence amazing. anyway i remember all that night its odd nights i blackout like if we are just sitting around drinking and not doing anything cool. brain gets board and just turns its on tv on i guess.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Munchies said:


> if i drink enough and im in a good mood i become a pimp.. if i drink too much i become a quiet loner saying stupid shit. I mainly drink to become a pimp... but sometimes i overdo it


Ya.... me too. I get really good with the ladies....but then we make out.....and then I'm terrible.....cause well....you know....I'm drunk.


----------



## noexcuses (Aug 5, 2009)

jochris said:


> You're not in a university in a country seriously infamous for youth binge drinking. :laughing:


Sure about that?

Study: College Binge Drinking on Rise


Don't worry, it's something the puritans in our country get riled about too. In fact, I think binge drinking is a particularly English-speaking country phenomenon.


----------



## orthopod (Aug 20, 2009)

*Drinking loweres inhibitions*

Since it loweres inhibitions, most of us realize that we are somewhat reserved/inhibited, and drinking might make it a little easier to interact with others, especially when we are out and about.

Having said that, I don't get drunk, but do like a nice buzz now and then.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

I just like one beer or wine cooler every now and again. I mostly like to drink because it tastes good and I rarely drink more than one at a time.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

noexcuses said:


> Sure about that?
> 
> Study: College Binge Drinking on Rise
> 
> ...


 
What? Come back to planet Earth. It's real, here.


----------



## Catherius Zayate (Jun 16, 2009)

I like beer and only beer, as I've had bad experiences with liquor and its just not fun when you get too fucked up. Sure it's great for easing my mind and becoming more outgoing but drinking beyond self control is a joke and pathetic, who wants to get so drunk that they can barely control themselves?


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Catherius Zayate said:


> I like beer and only beer, as I've had bad experiences with liquor and its just not fun when you get too fucked up. Sure it's great for easing my mind and becoming more outgoing but drinking beyond self control is a joke and pathetic, who wants to get so drunk that they can barely control themselves?


My ex g/f. Although, I enjoyed how child like she became on the sauce. It was endearing.


----------



## dan4ster (Jul 21, 2009)

I tend to drink occasionally to socialize and help me yell out my ideas to my friends. However, I never got into the habit, so because I has little moneys, I hardly drink at all. When I do drink, I go for the quality stuff: micro-brewed beer, single-malt scotch and name-brand vodka. I figure I only have so many drinks in my life, I might as well make the best of it.

When I do drink, I like to keep my head. I've blacked out once to disastrous results


----------



## Angrykeg (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't drink (I'm 16yrs) nor shall I. I have no intention on wasting money on a beverage which distorts my image of things. Besides the most critical point is, why drink beer when it tastes bad, when you could drink soda which is better?


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I almost never drink. Occasionally I will have a tiny bit of a nice cognac, grand marnier, whiskey or some other drink you can consume neat and at room temperature while I'm sitting at home watching a good movie. Other than that, I don't drink.


----------



## brainbodybass (Sep 29, 2009)

INTJ--not a drinker at all here, either. VERY seldom. never did until college (strict upbringing, also wasn't OVERLY social, and was pretty goal oriented, not to mention busy), and even in college----didn't drink for long periods of time. 

I WILL say though, i seemed to have a binge/purge thing going with alc/drug use, which basically corresponded with circumstances in my life, including my relationship status/condition. 

naturally, when i needed a break and to escape from my normal state of mind/circumstance of life during those periods--i'd get into all of those things. when all was well, no.

by the same token, (here comes the INTJ/type 5 all-or-nothing thinking) I've never been a social drinker. if i was drinking, i was going ALL out. 

those periods were short lived because they often interfered (lost it's logic) with other things that i was moving TOWARDS...especially now, being a fitness trainer (and health/fitness geek, myself), singer, and in a comparatively stable relationship state...and pouring all of my rationale into keeping those things solid...i have no need for it, because of its counterproductivity.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

All the NTs I know drink but do not get pissed like I do. They are mostly INTJs and a few INTPs. I am an INTP but Thinking serves not as an end in itself but as a service to my Perception-Intuition. And very much not to the Judgment of NTJs.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Those I know are either fond of drinking, but like to keep their wits about them, or don't drink.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Let's get shitfaced right now.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I don't like drinking. It dulls my rationality.


----------



## banned user (Nov 5, 2008)

I do not and will not drink. I know enough INTPs who also do not drink or only on rare occasions. This also goes with ENTPs, INTJs, and I imagine plenty of ENTJs who I never got to know too well.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't drink because I need the help. I drink because I like the feeling. I'd say I do it about once or twice a week, and I never really get shitfaced per se. I just get to a point where I'm really happy and honest. My brain can still work rationally if I want it to, like if I need to walk past a cop or something. I don't like to get to a point where I can't control myself. I can't give up my mental faculties that easily.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I drink socially, and I enjoy it, a lot. As mentioned before I do keep my rationality and my level head, I just trip over myself and become even more friendly.




Good beer is also amazing, Bud Light is not even beer its just piss-water.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Good beer is also amazing, Bud Light is not even beer its just piss-water.


I'd rather just do shots. It's quicker and doesn't require me to take in as much liquid :crazy:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Shots are also great, beer in large amounts is far to carbonated, inflates my stomach.


Jager, Tequila, Whiskey, Brandy, and Gin are just fantastic.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

I love being SHITFACED no idea why i just like it alot.


----------



## lando034 (Nov 1, 2009)

I enjoy drinking, but not by myself, and not to the point were I loss control.


----------

